# When do you start???



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I see that hauntcon will be in PA 2011. So my only hope is to go to Transworld but I know it can be super tricky if you don't own a haunt.

For the people who want to go but don't have a haunt do you see if you can get tickets in then book your way there or the opposite? 

I heard someone say just registar for some classes there and it will get you a ticket in, is that true?


----------

